# Beavertail BTX 40 Etec tiller prop recommendation



## Redfarm5 (Apr 3, 2015)

Figured I'd throw this up as I'm no expert when it comes to props. 

Beavertail BTX 
40hp Etec tiller

I'm looking for more top end speed and not as concerned about hole shot. It's a pretty rare boat, so I can't find anything online. Let's hear the suggestions.
Thank you


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Redfarm5 said:


> Figured I'd throw this up as I'm no expert when it comes to props.
> 
> Beavertail BTX
> 40hp Etec tiller
> ...


I had a BTX with a 50tldi Tohatsu. I could get up to 35-36mph so that should give you an idea of the top end potential. I spent a lot of time propping and had a jack plate. Sorry, but I can't remember the prop specifics or pitch.


----------



## Redfarm5 (Apr 3, 2015)

Ended up calling the guys at power tech and they couldnt have been more helpful. New prop on order.


----------



## Roundman18 (Apr 25, 2017)

Redfarm5 said:


> Ended up calling the guys at power tech and they couldnt have been more helpful. New prop on order.


what did they tell ya? i got a 40 etec on a 17 native suv


----------

